# SOAK: Age appropriate shows for a 6-7 year old girl



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I have a 6 going on 7 little girl coming for Thanksgiving. There won't be any other kids, so I want to record a bunch of shows she will like. Any suggestions? Educational shows will be great, since she is a little behind in school.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

"My little ponies: friendship is magic" some good channels qubo, hub, maybe get a barbie movie like princess and popstar


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

My 9yo & 6 yo love Good Luck, Charlie, as well as Jessie, on Disney Channel.

Very tame and fine for kids that age. But, it has no educational value -- think Saved by the Bell type sitcom.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Nova stuff? Like, Nature. It makes good background noise and might actually be something you want to watch in the future.

[edit] I was a deprived child


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

My two (6 and 4) watched the new Disney princess, "Sofia the First" tonight. It's on a ton of times on the next few days. 

They enjoy Horseland, Wordworld, imagination Movers, Freshbeat Band, and anything Disney princessy


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I've been in the same situation and recorded a bunch of shows for the kid. Kid wouldn't watch a single one of them and going forward requested the parents supply DVD's they approve for the kids to watch in another room as football will be on the big screen.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

PMK (Popular Mechanics for Kids); Magic Shoolbus; Arthur (my 16-year-old son still calls it the best show ever  ); How Stuff is Made; Bill Nye the Science Guy.

All the shows I mentioned are no longer airing new episodes. Not sure if that is a testament to the state of children's television programming today or just a consequence of my kids growing older.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

global_dev said:


> "My little ponies: friendship is magic" some good channels qubo, hub, maybe get a barbie movie like princess and popstar


This, along with the new Pound Puppies, is also available on Netflix. I'm trying to move us over to Netflix for all of our kids programming, so we can avoid the Christmas toy commercial onslaught.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

rahnbo said:


> I've been in the same situation and recorded a bunch of shows for the kid. Kid wouldn't watch a single one of them and going forward requested the parents supply DVD's they approve for the kids to watch in another room as football will be on the big screen.


I was going to suggest this. I had my nieces and their children over and nothing I put on was as interesting to them as I thought it would be. Finally my niece went out and grabbed a dvd from the car and they watched that - over and over and over - while we chatted in the other room.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Arther is on Netflix streaming...
Max & Ruby
Curious George
Peep and the Big World
Olivia
Between the Lions
Franklin
Little Bear


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Just stay far away from Calliou, ugh. 

I struggle to find shows for my 6 year old daughter. A lot of the popular Disney and Nick shows have kids that are so snarky and bratty I can't stand it. Fresh Beat isn't bad, but it gets really old fast.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

*Imagination Movers* on Disney Jr is also a good/fun kids show that I can actually stand watching.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> I've been in the same situation and recorded a bunch of shows for the kid. Kid wouldn't watch a single one of them and going forward requested the parents supply DVD's they approve for the kids to watch in another room as football will be on the big screen.


Unfortunately this girl does not have any parents in the equation to supply DVD's.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Philosofy said:


> Unfortunately this girl does not have any parents in the equation to supply DVD's.


I hear you. Well I guess the next best option would be just to make sure a tuner is free and let her surf the kids channels to find something. Best of luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Curious George
Magic School Bus
Word World
Ruff Ruffman
Phineas & Furb


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Philosofy said:


> Unfortunately this girl does not have any parents in the equation to supply DVD's.


Offer her a deal--watch whatever you want to OR we adopt you and get to decide what you watch for the next 12 years.

But seriously, maybe you could look into scheduling some humans to spend time with her.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

ct1 said:


> Arther is on Netflix streaming...
> Max & Ruby
> Curious George
> Peep and the Big World
> ...


I think some of those are more for the 3-5 YO demo. My kid liked iCarly at 6-7 (she's almost 9 now), along with some of the others mentioned. Though she did watch The Princess Bride for the 3rd time last night.

And occasionally watches UFC with me.  She's almost got an armbar down.

At 6-7 I think kids educational TV is lacking, so we watched Mythbusters or other stuff on Nat Geo or Discovery and discuss the topics as the show goes on.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

The NFL


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

My six year old's new favorite is Doc McStuffins, a new show on Disney Junior (and is part of the Disney Junior block on the Disney Channel.)

She also loves My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic too, which was mentioned earlier. It is not as annoying as the images imply, except for Pinkie Pie, who is the comic relief.

We used to record Bubble Guppies and Team Umizoomi for my daughter, but Nickelodeon replays shows constantly (even with a First Run Only setting) and she has gotten tired of the constant repeats.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

"Brave" is out on DVD/BD now. Get that from redbox.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Homeland, Dexter. 

Well, my kids enjoy Nature on PBS, and many animal shows on NatGeo Wild. Also, Top Gear UK, Mythbusters, How It's Made. For dumb fun, Jessie and Good Luck Charlie on Disney.


----------

